# My New U1 (universal)



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

9mm multiplex core with sapele faces and brass pins.

The fork tips are UNIVERSAL to enable flats or tubes to be used OTT or TTF.

There is also quick release slots for looped tubes.

Please watch the Review.






Many Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one... like the shape!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Great work here! Adapting the design so quick is a good way to please your customers! I may have to put some Monies aside end of the month now that I can also use the tubes on this great looking shooter!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting.

I have had this one from Flippinout (Simple-Shot) for around two years, with the 3G fork tips.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

. Interesting.

I have had this one from Flippinout (Simple-Shot) for around two years, with the 3G fork tips.



:werd:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dupe Post


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like it, you can see how hes been influenced. as ive said in the gallery. the pinky hole reminds me of a piston rod slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good looking frame... I like the Sapele.



Rayshot said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have had this one from Flippinout (Simple-Shot) for around two years, with the 3G fork tips.
> 
> ...


Just about everybody draws inspiration from someone else... My ideas about shooting and modifying my style was from TexShooter... my slingshot designs and forktip designs were created to enhance that style.... so it could be said it all stems from TexShooter...

BTW, this one was posted in the gallery of my website spring of 2011:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The only mis-step many make is when they don't credit others for borrowing ideas... trying to make it seem like they "invented" something that already exists... and they knew about.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Many Thanks Bill


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Indeed credit the bloke. The second shooter fit just right. Good looking slinger.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> The only mis-step many make is when they don't credit others for borrowing ideas... trying to make it seem like they "invented" something that already exists... and they knew about.


That's striking the match on the head :target:


----------



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

Good SlingShot c(O_O)

Im from Brazil, zil zil zil....


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

I like it ,but the video is down.Could you share the template?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Nick,

I like the SS, nice elements and wonderful craftsmanship.


----------

